# Any Good Rip Saws For $30 Or Less???



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Seeing as I could get a 300MM kataba Pull Saw for around $40, I thought I would ask first if there are any good Western style rip saws out there for $30 or so.

Are any of the Stanley / Kobalt / Task Master saws out there good for ripping wood instead of crosscutting it?

Some have impulse hardened teeth (similar to the Japanese pull saws in my price range), and they feature a three-bevel edge design. However, the teeth still look more like crosscutting teeth instead of rip cutting teeth.

They get pretty high ratings in amazon and other places, although the users state that they mostly use them for either cutting down branches or cutting 2X4s, which i am GUESSING that they are crosscutting.

I would mostly be ripping either dried softwoods, or softer species of dried hardwoods (alder, poplar, cherry, maple). Probably the thickest I would go would be 5/4 stock and maybe occasionally 6/4 stock.

It's ok if the cut is a bit rough because I feel confident planing the edges.

(I don't usually have time to look at flea markets and garage sales for vintage saws, so it will be difficult for me to look for used.)


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I've seen rip filed Disstons on Ebay for <$30. All the hand saws I've seen for cheap at the store are 'general purpose', so its hard to say how well they'd work ripping.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the note.

I think there might be a knife and saw sharpening / repair place in the next town over. I might swing by and see if they might have a decent saw lying around that someone forgot about.

Might go the ebay route as you suggested, but might go with a large (300mm) Japanese pull saw.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Great neck still makes a traditional rip saw for $22 on amazon. I have seen one In person. Blade
Looks ok. Handle comfort is probably going to be an issue. Old saws are the way to go. You'd be surprised at how many are out there.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I may be getting rid of some old saws -- I essentially bought them as a lot, and then I was given a bunch of saws that used to belong to my grandfather. I'll check and see if any of them are rip filed and in good shape and let you know. It may be a day or two.

That said, the rip saw I use most often is an old Disston, and I think I paid about $15 for it on ebay. It needed sharpening, but rip saws are EASY to sharpen. I bought a cheap file, and I was using the saw in half an hour or so. Since that was the first time I'd sharpened a saw, I can't help thinking it'll get faster.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Andy:

Just keep me informed what you fine out about your saw stash.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity, aside from Disston, is there another maker that offered good quality saws as well???

I am not looking for a collector's piece. I am just looking for something to make the occasional long rip cut, that I could resharpen myself.

Thanks again.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Out of curiosity, aside from Disston, is there another maker that offered good quality saws as well???
> 
> I am not looking for a collector's piece. I am just looking for something to make the occasional long rip cut, that I could resharpen myself.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yep! Atkins and Butcher, for example, can be excellent saws.

Read this. It's not particular to saws but it's something to keep in mind:

A Few Tips On Buying Vintage Tools


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, I just went through the pile. The only rip saw I have that I know I'm going to be getting rid of is in rough shape. Lots of rust, and badly in need of sharpening. It's also got the more modern "four finger" handle, which I don't much like using. It doesn't look like the plate is pitted, and I'll be coating it with Naval Jelly in the next day or two to see how it cleans up, but honestly, I don't recommend it as a fantastic saw. Most likely I'll clean the plate and then see what it looks like -- if it cleans up better than expected, I'll let you know. It's around 7 or 8 TPI, I think... I forgot to grab the ruler when I went out to look.


----------

